# Kitchen must haves



## JustJoel (Jun 25, 2018)

I’m sure this has been done to death, but indulge me, please? It’s been a very long, physically taxing day, and these silly, fun things help me relax! (And I didn’t have the energy/I’m too lazy to do a search!)

As an accomplished home cook, I can never have enough …………… in my kitchen.

No food, beverages, herbs, or anything else comestible. And not knives. We ALL need more of those!
And pro chefs, feel free to throw in your must haves, but only for the _home_ kitchen.

Me? Prep bowls and small, cheap cutting boards.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 25, 2018)

My essential kitchen item is an old-fashioned potato peeler like the OXO swivel peeler or the traditional "Lancashire" peeler. Peels all root veg, slivers parmesan cheese and freezer-hard butter and all sorts of other essential items. 

Two old-fashioned tablespoons inherited from my grandmother. They hold exactly an ounce of flour if you scoop the flour so it has as much above the edge of the spoon as there is in the spoon itself. I'm a Brit and can't get on with American cup measurements but Nanna's spoon always works.

(If it came to the pinch I could probably manage without my Kenwood mixer and my food processor and the microwave but I'd seek out and kill anyone who stole my peeler and tablespoons)


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 25, 2018)

I honestly can't name a single item I would really really miss - aside from ALL of them. 
Essential to me is my KITCHEN and all its CONTENTS!  I love all my gadgets and yes, especially those that are multipurpose. But even if there is only one use for something - it's OK.

Although most things are not used everyday, at the top of the list, to be replaced should anything happen to them would be my: 
mandoline  
stick blender with multiple attachments
bowls, lots of bowls​for starters


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2018)

Bowls of all sizes and my silicone spatulas.  I took the DeBuyer carbon steel wok camping, it did a fantastic job on bacon and eggs.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm in the sunset of my cooking life but one of the tools I can't live without are the two pigtail turners that we have.  The larger one lives outside and is put into service when we grill.


The smaller one is utilized in soooooo many ways.  Most often I use this tool when breading "anything" I never get the dreaded "breading fingers."


It's also wonderfully useful for turning meats when browning.  There are other uses that don't come to mind, but use this little lovely darned near every day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 25, 2018)

A little more counter space would be nice.

I've been known to use an ironing board in a pinch!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 26, 2018)

As an accomplished home cook, I can never have enough *paper towels* in my kitchen.


OK, I can hear some of you groaning that I should never use paper anything except toilet paper. 

There you have it..I love my soft Viva small sheet paper towels, and no I don't hang them to dry and use them over again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> As an accomplished home cook, I can never have enough *paper towels* in my kitchen.
> 
> 
> OK, I can hear some of you groaning that I should never use paper anything except toilet paper.
> ...




Thanks for the idea Kayelle!  Shrek insisted on a paper towel dispenser in the bathroom, I can move it to the kitchen until the (almost whole) case of towels are gone.


----------

